#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  idm برای فایرفکس 6 و 7

## Masoud_Y

* idm برای فایرفکس 6 و 7*
*هر کسی با دانلود منیجر مشکل داره با نصب این مشکلش حل می شه

با مرورگر فایر فاکس  فایل زیر رو باز کنید تا نصب شود و با این نصب دانلود منیجر کاملا با مرورگر فایر فاکس ست میشود و مشکلی ندارد 
*

----------

*nekooee*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

